# BNR Tune



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It might not be cheaper, but from what I've read the customer service is much better. I don't personally have a tune so you'll have to do a bit of research yourself to come to your own conclusion. When I get my car paid off, I know I'll be going with the BNR tune for my gen 1.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Had a BNR tune on a previous car. BNR actually called me and helped with the install. I don't think BNR is as big an outfit as Trifecta, but it all worked out well for me. Thanks.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi OP! The TRIFECTA calibration was developed, tested, and validated and ready for purchase. Many LE2 owners are already TRIFECTA customers and love their calibration. We offer features like disabling the Auto Stop/Start in performance mode, provide two distinct driving modes, etc.

Pricing is competitive as well! Our advantage package is ready to go for only $349 (cable included). 

TRIFECTA - 2016--2017 Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage 

Contact us directly for more info and we will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't one need a lap top with Windows in it to install the Trifecta tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Skywagon said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't one need a laptop with Windows in it to install the Trifecta tune?


Yes, correct. It's not a standalone device. A Windows based PC is needed to complete the installation.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks much. As I wrote I have absolutely nothing against Trifecta. Sure it's a good tune. However, I have the BNR install box from a previous car which, I hope, will save me several dollars and make it easier for this computer amateur to do the install.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Skywagon said:


> Thanks much. As I wrote I have absolutely nothing against Trifecta. Sure it's a good tune. However, I have the BNR install box from a previous car which, I hope, will save me several dollars and make it easier for this computer amateur to do the install.


A friend of mine in Australia has a BNR tune on his 1.6T Cruze with only a cat back exhaust and has over 220hp.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I had the Trifecta Tune for my Sonic 1.4T. Such simple tune to install. But if you are afraid of your laptop, I get it. Really, Really easy though... also well documented and plenty of folks have done it and will help if there are issues. Never heard of anybody bricking their system with it either. Good luck either way as that Turbo and a tune is awe inspiring from these vehicles.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

sailurman said:


> I had the Trifecta Tune for my Sonic 1.4T. Such simple tune to install. But if you are afraid of your laptop, I get it. Really, Really easy though... also well documented and plenty of folks have done it and will help if there are issues. Never heard of anybody bricking their system with it either. Good luck either way as that Turbo and a tune is awe inspiring from these vehicles.


I have an Apple lap top. Would need to purchase and install Windows on the device to install Trifecta. That's my real problem. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2

The wait is finally over! BNR proudly presents our custom tuning solution for the 2nd Generation Chevrolet Cruze Turbo. Specific gains over the factory tune are 63HP and 92TQ. Maximum peak gains on premium fuel and no additional parts are 57HP and 80TQ! As usual BNR tunes are 100% custom to each vehicle, and retuning for bolt-on modifications and fueling included at no additional cost.

BNR 2nd Gen Cruze Tune Engine Calibration Features:


+63HP +92TQ under the curve (~3500-4000RPM)
+57HP +80TQ Peak vs. Peak
Premium fuel recommended for high power, high boost tuning. Low octane fuel tuning is available if desired. Low octane tunes of +21HP +40TQ available upon request.
Improved throttle response and feel. The throttle has been completely remapped to feel more linear and deliver power when you want it! It no longer feels "laggy" or dull.
All GM OEM Emissions and Safety functionality are retained. Vehicle will remain emissions compliant.
Knock detection and catalytic/turbocharger over temperature protections/enrichment remain unchanged.
*BNR Tunes are fully compatible with both Automatic AND Manual Transmission Cruze's but if you have an automatic, you can expect the transmission to be improved dramatically!*

_BNR 2nd Gen Cruze Tune Automatic Transmission Calibration Features:_



_Faster, firmer shifting. Shifts will execute much quicker than stock._
_Improvements to shift logic/shift points for power delivery optimization._
_Torque limiters adjusted to ensure consistent power delivery._
_Performance Auto Stop can be removed if requested._
_All GM Diagnostics remain unchanged._


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Skywagon said:


> I have an Apple laptop. Would need to purchase and install Windows on the device to install Trifecta. That's my real problem. Thanks.


You still need a laptop to initially setup and load files to and off of any 'handheld' device anyways. EFI, Diablo, all require a Windows laptop to install their software interface onto that then communicates with the handheld device.

To add: You can run Windows in Bootcamp or something like Parallels on the Mac as well, as a solution. Just sharing that you have options, no matter what route you chose.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> You still need a laptop to initially setup and load files to and off of any 'handheld' device anyways. EFI, Diablo, all require a Windows laptop to install their software interface onto that then communicates with the handheld device.
> 
> To add: You can run Windows in Bootcamp or something like Parallels on the Mac as well, as a solution. Just sharing that you have options, no matter what route you chose.


This is incorrect information. Perhaps you should become more versed in tuning options before you comment on a thread specifically about another vendor. 

DiabloSport does not require windows. If you'd like a custom tune using your Apple computer without installing Windows, we can definitely help you.


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

What about MPG? Or do people that tune their cruzes not concerned about MPG. Sorry I'm a newbie to any modification soutside of OEM.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

BMcCruze89 said:


> What about MPG? Or do people that tune their cruzes not concerned about MPG. Sorry I'm a newbie to any modification soutside of OEM.


It depends on how you drive it. If you drive like a sane person your mileage will stay about the same, if not slightly improved. I drive the Cruze like it owes me money. Despite this and cold weather, I'm averaging 32-36mpg. On the few warm days above 60 degrees, I've gotten back into the 40mpg range again. This is all Ohio state highway driving (not interstate) with a few stops, turns, and hills to conquer. 

This is my personal opinion after having a handful of different vehicles tuned (Trifecta, ZZP, Blackbear, even my attempt with HPTuners), take it for what it is worth, but if you're looking to improve mileage tuning isn't the way to do it. Not saying that it can't help any but there are other things you can do to improve efficiency. You have a car with a turbo, it can make or break your MPGs in a heartbeat. Moreso than an early 2000s V8 powered pickup.


----------

